# Do you need to open up siding and wall where carpenter ant was active?



## Andee77 (Sep 6, 2011)

About a couple of years ago, we saw activity of carpenter ants one side of siding and one side of interior wall.

Last fall, we bought professional grade pesticide and sprayed around whole house as well as those visible area where ants were moving.

Also, about a month ago, I have spray the entire area with pesticide spray.

So far, I have not seen them around. But we were wondering if we still need to open up that siding and wall to make sure condition?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you just looking for something to do knock yourself out and do it. Other wise just leave it alone.


----------

